# Off topic. Good for a laugh.



## Mycrossover (Nov 8, 2018)

I was was just watching an old episode of Gunsmoke. The actor was sawing away with a bow saw on a sawbuck. There was no log on the sawbuck. He was sawing away at one of the sawbuck legs, big crossed 4×4's. Those boobs not only never cut a piece of fire wood. They don't even know somebody that did. LOL !!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

